# Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck



## NickAdams (30. April 2011)

Hallo Boardies,
habe diese Woche mein Ostergeschenk bekommen und gleich mal im Garten aufgebaut. Da ich diesen Sommer einige Sessions fischen werde, die länger als eine Woche gehen, hatte ich schon seit längerer Zeit Ausschau nach einem geräumigen Bivvy gesucht, das genügend Platz für zwei Liegen bietet und es mir ermöglicht, frei zu stehen (ja, ja, der Rücken....). Nachdem ich mir ein paar Zelte angeschaut hatte, fiel meine Wahl auf das Fox Euro Warrior Hood mit Winterskin. 
Mein erster Eindruck: Bewährte Fox Qualität und ein durchdachtes Produkt. Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, wird es in einer sehr geräumigen Tasche gelieftert, die bereits mit Gurten ausgestattet ist, so dass das Winterskin in seiner Tasche zum Transport auf die Haupttasche "aufgesattelt" werden kann. Natürlich sind ausreichend und qualitativ gute Häringe im Lieferumfang, ebenso ein strapazierfähige Bodenplane, die an den Seiten eingeklippt wird. Danach spannt man die Gurte der Klipps und die Plane strafft sich. Die Reißverschlüsse sind groß und stabil und sind durch Klettverschlüsse komplett abdeckbar, so dass hier garantiert kein Wind oder Regen durchkommen kann. In der Eingangstür und den beiden Seitenteilen sind riesige Moskitofenster eingearbeitet, deren Qualität signalisiert, dass sie nicht beim ersten Kontakt mit Zweigen "Laufmaschen" bekommen. Auch an der Rückseite sind zwei große Fenster, so dass im Sommer immer gut für Frischluft gesorgt ist. Die Fenster sind auch im Winterskin, so dass dieser auch im Sommer übergezogen werden kann, wenn  man zum Beispiel Isolation gegen Hitze braucht oder etwas mehr Stauraum im Vorderzelt. Für die Eingangstür liefert Fox eine Karsichfolie, die anstatt des Moskitoteils eingezogen werden kann. Der Türreißverschluss geht rundum und kann auch von oben geöffnet werden, so dass der untere Teil der Tür als Windschutz bei schlechtem Wetter benutzt werden kann. Das Platzangebot innen ist wirklich enorm, zwei Liegen passen mindestens rein. Mit meinen 180 cm Körpergröße habe ich absolute Kopffreiheit, direkt hinter der Tür ist das Zelt ca. 190cm hoch. 
Ich füge noch ein paar Bilder ein; da ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe, dass ein paar von euch mit dem Gedanken spielen, ein so großes Bivvy zu kaufen, helfen sie vielleicht bei der Entscheidungsfindung. Einen ausführlichen Bericht, wie sich das Bivvy im harten Einsatz bewährt hat, werde ich im Herbst schreiben.

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/299/1005183l.jpg

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/5541/1005195.jpg

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/7499/1005198l.jpg

http://img703.*ih.us/img703/9779/1005204.jpg

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/8721/1005185t.jpg

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/1285/1005193.jpg

So long,

Nick


----------



## Siggy82 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

Schöne Bilder und guter Bericht, danke!


----------



## angelverrückter96 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

sieht gut aus, super Bericht, sollte man öfters haben


----------



## carphunter7777 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

Hallo
wie bist du mit dem Zelt zufreden!
Ich überlege auch ob ich mir eines zulegen soll.
Hab zur Zeit ein Schirmsystem un in meinem Alter ist es nicht mehr so einfach.
man will es einfach etwas bequemer haben.


Vielleicht gibst du mir dein eTel. bekannt damit ich dich anrufen kann und dir keine Kosten enstehen denn ich bin aus Österreich.

VG


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

Hab das gleiche Zelt und nach der ersten Saison damit bin ich noch immer Top zufrieden. Man hat einfach ausreichend Platz und kann sich auch im stehen umziehen.


----------



## NickAdams (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

Hallo Boardies,

ich hatte das Zelt im vergangenen Jahr insgesamt 15 Mal im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Würde es bei diesem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis jedem empfehlen. Natürlich wird es das perfekte Bivvy nie geben, jedes Modell hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile, ähnlich ist es ja mit den Rod-Pods. Ich habe deshalb kurz zusammengefasst, was mir am Warrior Hood gefällt und misfällt:

*Vorteile: *
*1.)  Platz:* Man hat ein sehr großes Bivvy und praktisch immer genug Platz. Gerade wenn man wie ich fast immer alleine fischt, bekommt man garantiert sein komplettes Tackle rein, inklusive Liege, Stuhl und Tisch. Auch eine Kochecke habe ich mir eingerichtet. 
*2.) Höhe:* Bei einer Höhe im Frontbereich von 180 cm hat man als normal gewachsener Mensch keine Schwierigkeiten, sich im Stehen umzuziehen. Jugendliche Angler können diesen Vorteil vielleicht noch nicht schätzen; meine Wirbelsäule hat aber inzwischen auch schon mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel und mag es einfach nicht, wenn sie alles in gebückter Haltung machen muss. Gerade bei langen Regensessions, wenn man sich die meiste Zeit im Zelt aufhält, ist das wichtig. 
*3.) Dichtigkeit:* Natürlich ist es absolut wasserdicht und in gewohnter Fox-Qualität verarbeitet. Im Juli hatte ich dreizehn Tage und Nächte in Frankreich fast nur Dauerregen, einschließlich Sturmböen und ein Gewitter. Im Zelt war es immer trocken und warm....
*4.) Stabilität:* Auch bei starkem Wind steht es trotz der Höhe felsenfest. Da ich auch im Sommer immer mit Winterskin fische, um die Hitze draußen zu halten, ist die ganze Konstruktion mit etwa 30 Heringen (habe nicht genau gezählt ;-)) am Boden festgenagelt. Für sandigen Untergrund nehme ich allerdings extra lange Erdnägel. 
*5.) Kondenswasser: *Ist im Warrior Hood kein Thema. Die ausgesprochen großen Moskitofenster lassen mehr als genug Luftzirkulation zu. Auch wenn man vom Winterskin die Fenster geschlossen hat und der Wind von vorne kommt, so dass vom Bivvy die Vorderfront geschlossen ist, kann genügend Frischluft durch den Zwischenraum von Winterskin und Bivvy durch die hinteren Fenster einströmen. 
*6.) Bodenplane: *Die Heavy-Duty-Plane lässt sich leicht ausrollen, festzurren und mit zwei Erdnägeln im Türbereich zusätzlich sichern. Ein Garant für Sauberkeit in der Hütte! 

Bevor ich jetzt meine Verbesserungsvorschläge moniere, versuche ich erst einmal ein Bild einzufügen, das in Frankreich während einer Regenpause entstand:





*Nachteile bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge*

*1.) Kein Vordach. *Während längerer Regenperioden habe ich es vermisst. Rollt man nämlich die Eingangstür hoch, regnet es ins Zeltinnere. Deshalb hatte ich sie meistens geschlossen. Bei den langen Reißverschlüssen ist die Tür aber etwas umständlich zu öffnen, besonders wenn man bei einem Run schnell aus dem Zelt stürmen muss. Lässt man die Tür offen nach unten baumeln, hängt sie ins Zeltinnere und das Regenwasser tropft rein. Ich habe sie deshalb nur teilweise geöffnet und den Klettverschluss am Klettverschluss des Seitenfensters fixiert. Ich hoffe, man kann es auf dem Bild erkennen. 
*2.) Klarsichtfenster*. Leider ist im Lieferumfang nur ein Klarsichtfenster für die Eingangstür. Das Bivvy hat ausgesprochen große Moskitofenster in der Vorder- und Rückwand. Bei schönem Wetter und geöffenten Fenstern kommt genug Licht rein, bei schlechtem Wetter, wenn alles zu ist, reicht das Licht, das durch die Tür einfällt, für mich nicht. Jedenfalls musste ich auch tagsüber während der Regenphasen mit Kopflampe meine Montagen knoten...Dabei wäre es ein Leichtes, Klarsichtfenster mit Klettverschlüssen über die Moskitofenster zu montieren. 
*3.) Fehlende Tür im Winterskin. *Für mich unverständlich, warum die fehlt. Billigere No-Name Zelte haben sie; an meinem alten Dome und meinem alten Brolly ist sie auch und es gibt Situationen, in denen man nicht darauf verzichten möchte. 
*4.) Platz: *Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen! Der Vorteil kann auch ein Nachteil sein! Bei einer Grundfläche von fast 12 Quadratmetern ist es nämlich nicht immer einfach, eine so große, ebene Fläche in Wassernähe zu finden! An vielen Gewässern haben wir es mit abfallenden Ufern zu tun; und oft ist der Uferstreifen nicht 3,5 Meter breit, sondern weniger. Da ich gerne direkt hinter den Ruten schlafe, habe ich deshalb mein altes Brolly immer im Kofferraum und sollte es die Location nicht zulassen, steht das Bivvy etwas weiter weg vom Ufer und ich schlafe unterm Schirm. 





Bin gespannt, welche Erfahrungen andere User gemacht haben.

So long,

Nick


----------



## carphunter7777 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

Hallo Nick
super Bericht.
Ich werde es mir gönnen.
Wie schon geschrieben ist es mir auch wichtig das man sich im stehen bequem umziehen kann.
Man wird leider nicht jünger.

Alles Gute und noch und ein kräftiges Petri .

VG


----------



## Klaus-Joi (29. April 2017)

*AW: Fox Euro Warrior Hood - erster Eindruck*

Ich such den Skin für das Fox Euro Warrior Hood 2 Mann

hat es jemand übrig oder kennt ihr ne alternative


----------

